# Wading Rockport



## Firetigr (May 1, 2012)

Iâ€™m a Tug captain that works half the year. I decided to get my guide license this year. I wade fish with artificial only. My boat is a small flats boat I can take 2 anglers with me. If your in the Rockport area on business or pleasure and are in need of a wade day call or text me. Capt James Hart 361 935-4803 
Webfiretigr 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

what are your rates?


----------



## Firetigr (May 1, 2012)

My rates are $250 for 1 and $400 for 2 anglers. You bring your own gear for wade fishing and favorite lures. I do have extra lures if needed because I canâ€™t seem to stay out of tackle town. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Firetigr said:


> .....because I canâ€™t seem to stay out of tackle town.


Me neither. If I lived on the coast, I would have to pitch 2 tents behind there. 1 for me and my son and 1 for my tackle. I wouldn't need the 3rd tent for my wife and daughter. They would be long gone!:rotfl:


----------

